# 1969 14' Gulf Coast Fiberglass skiff



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

more pics....


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

hull...


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

stern/transom


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

one more pic..


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Sweet hull!  What do you imagine you'll do first, fish it a few times "bone"stock or mad fab? Enjoy and congrats, oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Less I borrow a tiller to slap on her to take her for a spin, the plan is to pretty much get right to work. It'll be a bit before she gets down here (need to get her from Orlando to Miami area, then onto a vessel there to the port here, then barge her out to the Caye.) We start to get busy here in December, so I'd like to make some headway before it's back to 15 hour workdays!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Where do you live in Belize?

Edit: nevermind, I reread your post.

Are you a guide there?


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

No, by no means a guide (though I'm friends w/ plenty of great ones.) Wife and I own/run a small resort/restaurant.

So anyone have any idea of the lineage of this hull??? Can't wait to start fixing her up!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is some real good fishing NW of you up in the bay, not to mention nobody to bother with you.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Ducknut... Absolutely there is... we have a little place (small farm, no electricity) on the leeward side of AC about 12 miles north of town... great fishing on the flats up there. Super fun to wade the sandbars around the small Cayes up that way. This skiff, whenever she gets finished, will be used for pretty much going exactly there.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Done alot of fishing up by San fernando
18 19'42N  88 19'47W

Edit: Don't forget to buy your supplies and throw them in the container as well. Lots of extra space in that big box, might as well put some of it to use.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

...been a while but glad to say that I (finally) got the skiff down here to Belize. Pretty much diving right in... basic plan at this point is to extend the existing front deck to 5' in length, remove the two boxes on either side and put in a small center console, add a 3' back deck, sand/paint and then most likely power with a Yamaha F25 4 stroke with a Bob's fixed jack plate to give it 4" of lift and a bit of set back. Will post pics as I have 'em... at this point seats are out and it's upside down being sanded. Also discovered via the owner that the hull is a '71, not '69. They actually still had the original bill of sale which they're going to send this way. Looking forward to getting this in the water!!!


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to see you got your boat down to you, it's a nice hull to redo for sure. Best of luck with the rebuild, and will be looking forward to some pics. I may have to come down and inspect it when your done.  

Brian


----------

